# Create a Cabinet size report using eCabinet’s cut list in excel Part 1



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

This is Part one of a two part series that I am doing on how to create a cabinet size report from the cut list that ecabinets generates in excel.
In this video I will show you how you can automatically extract the cabinet sizes from the cabinet name in eCabinets cut list.
Here is the link to check it out.
https://youtu.be/25JB1Xa0RRY


----------

